# 3520 ehydro wont move



## cscjd (Apr 8, 2012)

We were moving some dirt shut off the machine to refuel and now it wont move forward or reverse. Flashing error code 14. I have checked the seat safety switch and checked the voltage at the foot pedal controls. Not exactly sure of the voltage range so I went off the range from an earlier post I read for a 4410. Any suggestions before I have to call somebody would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like the problem I had with my 4310, it was the seat switch but it was at an intermediate connector where the seat switch wires plugged into the main harness. That connector had separated.


----------



## cscjd (Apr 8, 2012)

*3520 e hydro wont move*



2jdeeres said:


> Sounds like the problem I had with my 4310, it was the seat switch but it was at an intermediate connector where the seat switch wires plugged into the main harness. That connector had separated.


Thanks man, I found the intermediate connector for the seat safety switch near the rear differential and checked with voltmeter . The connector is OK, still not moving though.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Err 14


Pump Current.


Coil resistance too high (open) or too low (short).


Machine does not drive.


Contact your John Deere dealer.


----------

